# Bounce back to life website



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I am having a real hard time moving on past my divorce. I am still obsessed in checking his facebook, yahoo and his cell phone account. I know I should stop but I am so hurt right now it almost makes it impossible to do so. We have a child so I have to see his a** every few weeks and few times a week on Skype. Our son is only 22 months so I have to facilitate skype.

I found this website that has really cool articles about moving on based on different situations. Maybe I need to read the articles milion times before I actually start doing what they preach. But I thought I share it with all of you:

Welcome to BounceBack. We help people bounce back from divorce, relationship breakup, and heartbreak.


----------

